# 08 brute force 750



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys i just joined this site and thought i would show you what i just bought. Its a 08 Kawasaki Brute force 750 with about 1660 miles on it. The lime green is what made me buy it pretty much.


----------



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

here is some more with the winch and new rims and tires.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Motor is very clean so looks to be in awesome shape....they are def fun machines


----------

